# Found this site by accident



## shortrib (May 25, 2007)

I was just searching the web for some tips on smokers and came across this site,

I started smoking 2 years ago with a Bradley smoker, Last fall before deer hunting, I took a class on cutting up a deer. Our hunting party decided to just to try a couple of our deer, with me processing and smoking.  I have made 4 different styles of ring sausage, both hamburger and muscle meat jerky, summer sausage, Venison Bacon, and pepperoni snack sticks so far.
 I am so into smoking, I just bought an old Turbo Air 2000 double door Commercial fridge. 4.5'W X 6.5'T X 29" deep, that is stainless inside and out, that I am going to convert into a Propane smoker.

And the hunting party is now converted from taking the meat to a meat locker to have it processed, we are now going to do it all ourselves....

My first attempt at fish was a diaster, but now I have figured out the tricks and last week I smoked a bunch of trout I brought back from Montana.

Look forward to spending more time on this site.....

Later,
 shortrib


----------



## smokey steve (May 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jeremy (May 25, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Minnesotan! This is a great site and you will learn a lot from it!


----------



## jts70 (May 25, 2007)

Welcome! and you have found the best smoking forum on the entire net.


----------



## shellbellc (May 25, 2007)

welcome aboard!!!  How did you do your venison bacon?


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF! Glad to have you around.


----------



## shortrib (May 25, 2007)

Shellbellc Wrote:

I purchased a kit from Curlys Sausage Kitchen, A guy from Fargo, on a fishing website, turned me on to it. I brought some in for my Boss and he has already put in an order for a batch for after next deer season.


----------



## hhersh (May 25, 2007)

A big ole Texas welcome to ya !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Glad ta have ya. How about some pix of that super smoker ?


----------



## squeezy (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ... hope you enjoy sharing with us as we will with you ...


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  Make yourself at home and feel free to share or to take advantage of the useful knowledge here.


----------



## cheech (May 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard and yes please do post pictures


----------



## meowey (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## triple b (May 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard "shortrib" to SMF
Pictures are good!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 26, 2007)

Welcome Shortrib -

That fridge should make a great smoker! I've been watching for those older SS fridges myself. Good luck!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, keep us updated on that fridge


----------



## hawgheaven (May 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard shortrib! You are gonna fit in here really well!


----------



## ultramag (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF shortrib!!! Nothing beats processing your own deer. If nothing else, you always seem to get more meat.


----------



## t-bone tim (May 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF, Shortrib...all the info you could ever want can be attained through this site,great place and peeps


----------



## shortrib (May 30, 2007)

Well the commercial fridge fell thru, I made the 150 mile trip up north to pick up and pay for the fridge, and the guys was in the cities, when I called him to confirm direction he said he forgot about me, which seems unlikely since I had phone conversation or e-mail connversations with him and his wife for 5 days straight..... He now refuses to answer my calls  and won't answer my e-mails, so I am assuming he has sold this and just doesn't have the consideration to tell me !!!!!  

So my search is on for the commercial fridge again.


----------



## mossymo (May 30, 2007)

shortrib just told me about this site so I immediately registered; thanks for the heads up shortrib. This looks like a great site, a place I may even call home !!! 

I have to admit, I am the guy that shortrib got the venison bacon idea from. Guys, this is some good stuff; quite honestly I think it tastes better than bacon. I have handed out many sample packages to friends and relatives, big mistake on my part; now everyone who has tried it wants more.....

shortrib
If you ever plan on being in my neck of the woods, let me know. The place where I got my stainless fridge from often discards them if they are too expensive to repair. So when they have one available, you will also be helping them.


----------



## shellbellc (May 30, 2007)

Hey MossyMo, Welcome aboard!!!  What part of the deer did you cure and smoke.  Did you do it basically like buck board bacon???


----------



## mossymo (May 30, 2007)

Shellbellc
It is ground venison and pork mixed with the venison bacon seasonings. The seasoning mix is very sticky and holds the ground mixture together very firmly. You let it set up in a pan over night in a fridge, then smoke it and then slice it like regular bacon slices.


----------



## shortrib (May 30, 2007)

Hey MossyMo

Welcome.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

To bad Shortrib. Well there's always another carcass somewhere just waiting to become your next smoker. I had that happen to me by an  eBay guy. Took my money but was going on vacation so I waited  few weeks and he grave me an address I drove to all the way Long Island NY and no such person or address. This was for a 1950's coke ice box.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 30, 2007)

Welcome MossyMO -


I think most found it by accident lucky to know someone to send you  here. I haven't even seen the guy that sent me here. Drummers we can be fickle! That recipe sounds interesting can you give us more details? What seasoning or mix? Is it homemade or prepackaged?


----------



## shortrib (May 31, 2007)

I think I found another unit to convert into a smoker, it is stainless on the outside and aluminum on the inside, is aluminum a good material for use in a smoker?


----------



## squeezy (May 31, 2007)

Can't see why not ... I'd try not to get it too hot though (aluminum has a lower melting temp) but, for smoking should be great!


----------



## mossymo (May 31, 2007)

Aluminum will work just fine. Melting temperature of aluminum is 1190-1215 degrees Fahrenheit. If your smoker reaches that temperature your fatties are done !!!


----------



## shortrib (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Mossy, 
I just called the guy and scheduled a pickup this weekend, 200 bucks less than the one I told you about before.and I don't have to drive 300 miles  This is an old Norlake Freezer 6- 61/2 Tall 4 to 5 ' wide and about 3 feet deep . only one door on this model, but that is ok, I'll make it work.

Have you tried the smoked Corn on the cob from this site yet?, I just downloaded the instructions and am going to try it this weekend..MMMMMMMMM Corn on the Cob


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 1, 2007)

SHould be great - my grills have aluminum bodies and they never go bad!


----------

